# Zack and Miri Make a porno



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone see this yet? Saw it tonight, very very funny with a good bit of romance. Can't wait for role model next.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Nov 1, 2008)

I noticed on TV commercials they've started leaving out the "Make a Porno" part of the title lol.

I've yet to watch it, might tomorrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2008)

Really? That's stupid. Porno is everywhere, no need to hide it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 1, 2008)

i'm not really a fan of that seth rogan.  He comes off as "acting like himself" , doesn't interest me.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2008)

Cause he's actually funny unlike ones who try to be. I know such a shame.


----------



## Cair (Nov 1, 2008)

I dunno. I've only seen 2 or so commercials or so and it's rated R. 



Gotta wait.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 1, 2008)

I want to see this movie 

"Its poo water"


----------



## Koi (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet, but hopefully some time this week. (:  Really looking forward to it.  And then Role Models next week, hah.

Either way, the reviews have been generally good, which shocks me, especially considering it's a Smith flick, and the critcs just love to hate the guy.

Also, Smith's doing a talk in Redbank this week.  (Where the Stash is, and it isn't too far from where I live.)  I'm thinking about grabbing a cheap ticket and going, heh.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

I wanted to see it yesterday but my dad heard "make a porno" and was instantly turned off. 

So I saw Changeling instead (while the rest of my family saw Max Payne, poor guys).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2008)

Koi said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but hopefully some time this week. (:  Really looking forward to it.  And then Role Models next week, hah.
> 
> Either way, the reviews have been generally good, which shocks me, especially considering it's a Smith flick, and the critcs just love to hate the guy.
> 
> Also, Smith's doing a talk in Redbank this week.  (Where the Stash is, and it isn't too far from where I live.)  I'm thinking about grabbing a cheap ticket and going, heh.



Yeah i dunno i like smith's movies, some i dislike cause there so dumb but most i like cause there just funny movies. This though was probably my fave one from him since clerks.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 3, 2008)

How does it stack to Pineapple Express?  Some theaters at where I live have banned it.

But yeah Rogen is consistently funny.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 3, 2008)

The trailers were hilarious, really want to see this.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Nov 3, 2008)

I just saw it.

The first half is the best IMO.

Overall, I thought it was very funny.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> How does it stack to Pineapple Express?  Some theaters at where I live have banned it.
> 
> But yeah Rogen is consistently funny.



I'd say it's not "AS" funny but PE is my fave Rogen movie so far. Still it has some extremely funny parts. 



Suzumebachi said:


> I just saw it.
> 
> The first half is the best IMO.
> 
> Overall, I thought it was very funny.



I agree first half was the best. Second half had some romantic parts thrown in there but still some funny ass parts. I laughed alot with two parts


*Spoiler*: __ 




Do you believe this shit?
Do you believe THIS shit!? *Guy covered in shit*

And the whole black guy's wife part from beginning to end. 

Women: White boy would you fuck me? 

and when he running out of the house and she goes "Why the fuck this white boy running through my house"


----------



## Talon. (Nov 3, 2008)

i like the one poster for it where it has stick figures and a crappily drawn camera. the caption said "due to the content of this film, this is all we can show you"



 classic


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> i like the one poster for it where it has stick figures and a crappily drawn camera. the caption said "due to the content of this film, this is all we can show you"
> 
> 
> 
> classic



Yea, I love that poster.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2008)

The trailer looks funny.  Zach delivers some milk and Miri starts to take his clothes off.  Darryl from the office watching the filming says, "this is the worst porno I have ever seen."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2008)

Do they actually make a porno? Where might I download the porno?


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm feeling a little generous on this one.  It's a decent movie with a good amount of heart, but the comedy could've been much better.  I know Smith can write better.

I will give him props though... he can balance heart with comedy very nicely.  He did it in Clerks II.

There's also a good mixture of cast members.  Justin Long, Brandon Routh, Kenny Hotz make cameos and there are Askew inside jokes all around.

I recommend it if you don't mind fake sex scenes with fake boobs and dry humping.  And if you don't mind poo humor.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 4, 2008)

^but fake boobs and dry humping are the BEST
and so are poo jokes 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i was only kidding.....even tho the occasional poo joke is funny


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad to see most people liked this movie, I won't bother going and seeing it in theaters but I'll check it out by bootleg or something.


----------

